# I Am Off To VEGAS... THURSDAY Evening



## Garden Knowm (Sep 27, 2006)

Be Back on MONDAY....

I'll be thinking of you.... agahahahhahaha


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 27, 2006)

when you need to be bailed out of jail just shoot me a pm ill come put your bail money on red.... or black....


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 28, 2006)

im just kidding GK, bring me some vegas trading cards back


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 28, 2006)

WHat are VEgas trading cards?


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 28, 2006)

Vegas trading cards are those cards with the "escorts" on them you can find them everywhere. Kind of look like baseball cards


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 28, 2006)

I have never been there but I hear its bad ass. Sin city ftw!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 28, 2006)

rollitup said:


> Vegas trading cards are those cards with the "escorts" on them you can find them everywhere. Kind of look like baseball cards


ahhahahaa

yeah I thought you ment those.. ESCORTS.. LOL you mean...

the POON trading cards..

iloveyou


----------



## medicinaluseonly (Sep 28, 2006)

You guys, Vegas has more churches per capita than any other city in U.S.A. We whom have lived in Vegas know it as a nice place to live, and if your into sin, well................................


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 2, 2006)

So how did it go? Win any money?


----------

